# Corsair H60 oder H75?



## HerculeZ (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte mal fragen welche WaKü besser ist, die H60 oder H75 von Corsair?
Beurteilt nach folgenden Kategorien:
-Lautstärke der Pumpe (Ganz wichtig!)
-Kühlleistung (Auch wichtig, im Vergleich zum Intel Boxed Kühler, den ich aktuell besitze)
-Mitgelieferter Lüfter ist mir nicht wichtig, da ich einen anderen benutzen werde, da könntet Ihr mir auch mal Vorschläge machen, welcher da zu empfehlen ist.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du mal ein wenig zu deinem System (CPU, MB, RAM, GPU, Netzteil, Gehäuse) sagen würdest, könnte man auch eine Empfehlung abgeben...

Sollten nicht design- bzw. platztechnische Gründe gegen einen Luftkühler sprechen, wird jeder gute Lufkühler in der Preisklasse den beiden Kompakt-Waküs das Fell über die Ohren ziehen, sowohl lautstärketechnisch als auch von der Kühlleistung her.


----------



## HerculeZ (20. Oktober 2014)

System:
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Pro3
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB, der mit dem hohen Heatspreader, deshalb sind nicht alle Luft Kühler kompatibel.
GPU: Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill Version
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

Ist der I7 4770 ein "Non-K" ?

Dann bräuchtest Du so oder so keinen großen Kühler für das Teil, da sich OC damit erübrigt hätte.

RAM mit Prollspoilern sind doof und absolut unnötig, das hast Du jetzt wohl gemerkt - oder?

Sonst hätte ich dir zum OC den Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfohlen. Alternativ den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (den hinteren Lüfter könnte man höher schieben).

Sofern es sich bei der CPU um eine Non-K-Variante handelt, bist Du hiermit bestens aufgestellt: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pegasos (20. Oktober 2014)

Also ist dein I7 ein K `? Wenn du vorhast zu über Takten sind beide Wasserkühlungen zu klein ! Dann die H100i oder die H110 von Corsair.

Corsair Hydro Series H100i (CW-9060009-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

+ 2x neue Lüfter dazurechnen bitte: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HerculeZ (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte nicht übertakten, es ist also eine non "K" CPU. Ich habe ein Z87 Board genommen, weil es an diesem Zeitpunkt billiger war wie ein H87 Board, das ich mir ursprünglich kaufen wollte, dann habe ich mir gedacht: "Warum nicht?"
Außerdem habe ich gefragt welche WaKü besser ist und dann bekomme ich als Antwort nimm doch ein Luft Kühler, was soll das?  Ich wollte einfach nur wissen, welche der beiden WaKü's besser ist. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich eine WaKü möchte, aber welche? Sagt mir bitte mal die beste WaKü die maximal 75€ kostet und kommt jetzt bitte nicht wieder damit, dass Luft Kühler besser sind. (Natürlich kompakte WaKü's)


----------



## Pegasos (20. Oktober 2014)

Nimm die H60 mit einem Noctua NF-F12 PWM  damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht bei 4 Kunden schon verbaut und bis jetzt sind keine Klagen gekommen ! Wegen den Kühleistungen !

Corsair Hydro Series H60 (CWCH60) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HerculeZ (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Noctua Lüfter sind ja irgendwie schon hässlich :3 gibt es da nicht noch andere, wo genau so gut sind un vielleicht noch mit blauer Beleuchtung? Wäre Nett, wenn du mir da noch andere raussuchen könntest 
Sollte ich nicht die 2nd Generation von der H60 nehmen?? Also die hier :http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-2nd-Gen--Komplett-Wasserkuehlung_821583.html


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Corsair-Teile sind schrecklich laut, würde ich unter keinen Umständen nehmen.
Wenn es schick sein soll nimm einen Dark Rock, dort kann man die Lüfter adjustieren weshalb sie ziemlich freundlich bezüglich RAM-Kompatibilität sind.


----------



## HerculeZ (20. Oktober 2014)

Also ist die H60 2nd Gen. jetzt die bessere Wahl, anstatt der H75? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## bullebernd79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe die h60 Edition 2013 und finde sie ziemlich laut (Pumpe) bin am überlegen auf reine Luftkühlung zuwechseln. 
Von den Temperaturen kann ich sagen ist die H60 ausreichend.


----------



## Pegasos (20. Oktober 2014)

ja die 2gen von der H60 passt, hmm das mit dem Lüfter ist immer so das prob. wegen dem statischen Druck bei Wasserkühlungen und einigermaßen leise sollte die auch sein,  diese kannst da auch nehmen be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm. 

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pegasos (20. Oktober 2014)

bullebernd79 schrieb:


> Ich habe die h60 Edition 2013 und finde sie ziemlich laut (Pumpe) bin am überlegen auf reine Luftkühlung zuwechseln.
> Von den Temperaturen kann ich sagen ist die H60 ausreichend.



Dann hast du wohl ein Montagsprodukt, normal hört man die Pumpen fast gar nicht, außer wenn sie einen defekt haben sprich Lagerschaden etc..... in dem fall tauscht Corsair die Pumpen aus


----------



## HerculeZ (20. Oktober 2014)

Ist dieser Lüfter hier auch zu empfehlen? Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 120x120x25mm 1500


----------



## Pegasos (20. Oktober 2014)

HerculeZ schrieb:


> Ist dieser Lüfter hier auch zu empfehlen? Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 120x120x25mm 1500




Ich kenn die Daten sprich den Luftdurchsatz nicht von dem Teil  must du
 austesten

Der könnte von den Werten passen http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-jetflo-120-blau-r4-jfdp-20pb-r1-a963472.html


----------



## HerculeZ (21. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist halt auch wichtig, dass der Lüfter leise ist und gleichzeitig gut kühlt, bist du dir also mit dem CoolerMaster sicher, dass er die 2 Kritikpunkte erfüllt?


----------



## Pegasos (21. Oktober 2014)

Er soll Blaue Leds haben guten Luftdurchsatz (statischen Druck) und noch Leise , in 120er Durchmesser PWM gesteuert ! 

Ob der Cooler Master leise ist kann ich nicht sagen er ist mit 36dB(A) max angegeben bei 2000 umdreh.  im silentbereich findet man genug bunte Lüfter aber mit dem statischen Druck für eine Wasserkühlung, sind recht selten!

Am besten selber austesten wie man die Lautstärke empfindet, meine Erfahrungen mit Cooler Master waren immer gut jedenfalls Gehäuse und Lüfter !


----------



## HerculeZ (21. Oktober 2014)

Ok danke, dann werde ich den CoolerMaster Lüfter mal ausprobieren. Ich habe dann aber noch vier Fragen:
1. Ich habe auf dem Mainboard ja zwei CPU Kühler-Anschlüsse, also auf dem ersten Anschluss auf dem Mainboard steht: CPU Fan 1 und auf dem anderen dann natürlich CPU Fan 2, jetzt die Frage: Soll ich die Pumpe oder den Lüfter am Radiator (den CoolerMaster dann) an den CPU Fan 1 Anschluss anschließen? 
2. Kann ich den Lüfter am Radiator dann per Software steuern, wenn ich ihn entweder an dem CPU Fan 1 oder CPU Fan 2 angeschlossen habe?
3. Ich habe im Moment noch ein Gehäuselüfter, (120mm der war schon im Gehäuse vormontiert, sitzt im Heck) soll ich den dann noch zusätzlich am Radiator hinten anbringen? Die Kühlleistung kann er ja nur noch verbessern oder? Ich würde dann den CoolerMaster Lüfter vorne am Radiator anbringen (der saugt dann die Luft vom Gehäuse in den Radiator) und den anderen 120er zusätzlich hinten am Radiator anbringen (der pustet dann noch zusätzlich die Luft aus dem Gehäuse).Soll ich das machen?
4. Denkst du wirklich, dass die H60 einen i7 auf 3,40GHz kühl halten kann? Ich werde ihn ja nicht übertakten! Ich habe ja im Moment noch den Boxed Kühler von Intel (ja, schlagt mich tot ), denkst du die H60 kühlt dann besser und leiser?
Vielen Dank im voraus!!!  Du oder Ihr könnt meine Fragen in diesem Schema beantworten: 1. ...  2. ...    3. ....    usw... ;DDD


----------



## Pegasos (21. Oktober 2014)

Abend,
zum Punkt 1. : Pumpe wird ans Board angeschlossen egal Fan1 oder 2
zu 2. Ja kannst du !
zu 3. ist ne Geschmackssache und Platz im Tower optimal ist vorne Luft einsaugen, hinten Radiator +Lüfter (warme Luft raus saugend) zu montieren 
zu 4. Ja sollte passen ! er kühlt jedenfalls besser als der Boxed von Intel, 

Falls du dich noch weiter einlesen möchtest und Fragen hast kann ich Dir noch das Cosair Forum empfehlen  German Language Support - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich darfst und sollst Du auch deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen dürfen (es können ja auch optische Gründe mitspielen...), sei Dir aber bewusst, das z.B. der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wahrscheinlich lautstärke- und kühlungstechnisch (vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis reden wir mal nicht) mit der Kompakt-Wakü Schlitten fährt.


----------



## Pegasos (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke mal das er seinen Grund hat warum er sich keinen 1Kg. Klotz ans Board hängen will  Die H60 wird ihren Dienst jedenfalls gut verrichten


----------



## HerculeZ (22. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal vielen, vielen dank für Eure Antworten. Ich werde mir dann die H60 2nd. Gen. von Corsair zulegen. Außerdem noch den CoolerMaster Lüfter, den mir der sehr freundliche Pegasos  empfohlen hat. Wenn Ihr wollt, melde ich mich hier in ein paar Wochen unter dem Post wieder, um euch mitzuteilen, wie sich die H60 und der Lüfter schlägt. Vielen Dank nochmal, PCGH hat wirklich eine tolle und hilfsbereite Community!!!   
LG


----------

